# Extended podcast now available



## reutunes (Sep 2, 2017)

I've been getting a few requests to host the extended Samplecast podcast on YouTube (alongside the video show). As of last week that's exactly what I'll be doing. The podcast is just like the video show but it also includes full composer interviews, audio examples of all of the featured products in action and more chat and opinions.

Of course you can still find the podcast on all usual podcast platforms. Subscribe on: iTunes | Android| http://thesamplecast.com/?feed=podcast (RSS)

Please let me know if you find this useful.


----------

